# brown spots avocado



## ikesmom (Oct 29, 2005)

So my mom always brings me all kinds of fruit and veggies that are on the verge of over-ripe.







:
So the kids wanted avocado dip and are all standing around me WAITING







: patiently.
I cut them open and there are spots on every one and there are about 9 avocados. I don't like the brown spots so I scooped off most of what I could for the dip.
Does that mean that they are bad?
I would have thrown them in the trash but the kids were wanting them and my mom was still over and she thinks its fine.


----------



## mamarhu (Sep 12, 2004)

The green parts were still good (but probably wouldn't have been tomorrow!) Enjoy!


----------



## Rach (Nov 11, 2003)

I do the same. Just scoop out the spots that look gross or odd, and eat the rest.


----------



## JessicaS (Nov 18, 2001)

Avacadoes can bruise


----------



## mothragirl (Sep 10, 2005)

if i'm mashing them up i leave 'em, if i'm eating them i cut them out.


----------



## oceanbaby (Nov 19, 2001)

They're still technically good but I find that an overripe avocado tends to taste funny, even with the brown spots wiped away.


----------



## LLobsterTV (Aug 11, 2006)

sorry, but the thread title would make a great band name.


----------

